# Shipping supplements to Spain from the US



## xali

Hello, 
Does anyone have any experience shipping or receiving supplements person-to-person from the US to Spain for personal use? My family used to send me small packages with supplements, listed, of course, among other items, in the customs forms attached to the shipment without a problem. But that was a few years ago. Now my family out of caution started asking shipping companies like UPS and FedEx about a list of restricted items hoping to see which is allowed and which is not. But instead of a list, everyone is saying that supplements are classified as medicine and it is prohibited to send them to Spain. Supplements or medicines are not listed however on the US Postal Service list of prohibited or restricted items to Spain: http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/ps_034.htm. In the past I always received the supplements via USPS.
This is really confusing, so I'd love to hear other people's recent experiences and hopefully get a sense of what actually happens. Do the supplements arrive at their destination? Are they detained at customs and then returned to sender? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## 213979

Can you really and truly not find them in Spain? If you feel comfortable doing so, why not list the name or what it is to see if someone knows where it can be found. I know it took me a while to find the things I needed, but I've found replacements for just about anything!


----------



## xali

Of course there are nice supplements in Spain too but I haven't been able to find certain things that are quite specific. For example:

Echinacea extract that is made only from Echinacea Angustifolia and not Echinacea Purpurea

Vitamin B12 spray (liquid form from methylcobalamin, not cyanocobalamin)

Vitamin D3 drops

Liquid lecithin

Probiotics using Lactobacillus GG

There are also multivitamins that if you're very specific about what you want and don't want to go in them, you just can't find. I would certainly prefer to just shop for these items in Spain if they were available. For now I'm hoping to find out whether they can be shipped from the US. Thanks for your help.


----------



## fergie

Try going into your pharmacy, if you can't see these supplements on their shelves of vitamins/supplements, the ask at the counter, they may be able to order them for you.
Try also googling health food stores in your area, most small towns have them, and they stock a wide array of things.
Generally, if you eat a normal healthy diet you shouldn't need supplements anyway, and the food available in Spain is very fresh! Lots of lovely fresh veggies, fish and meats,and naturally produced.
If you have things posted regularly, it would be ridiculously expansive, and it would always be checked by customs.


----------



## xali

Thanks for your message. I have already googled to my heart's content, emailed and gone to pharmacies before writing the initial post. Please know that I'm very aware that the best nutrients come from real food. I've been devoted to healthy living for decades and I am originally from Spain, so I know what's available in terms of food. However, the lack of a need for supplements is often oversimplified. Neither the food nor the environment are what they used to be and sometimes essential nutrients are missing from a soil that has become depleted. Briefly, I will say that despite having a lacto-ovo-vegetarian diet and only eating whole foods and home-made meals, I became extremely ill and was for many years that I went undiagnosed until I was able to diagnose myself and, of course, confirm the diagnosis through testing. I was extremely deficient in vitamin B12 and no doctor thought of checking because of the old myth that B12 is only needed in minute amounts and is stored for years in the liver. Well, let me tell you that it is no fun (to put it lightly) to live without B12 in your body and your brain. You won't find any B12 in fruits and vegetables unless you have an organic garden yourself and don't clean your veggies very well to get the benefit of the dirt and bugs. On the other hand, not everyone has the same genetic and environmental needs for B12 or the same absorption capacity. Once you become B12 deficient, there is no way to overcome that and manage the aftermath than with supplementation. A "normal healthy diet" won't do it. And of course "normal" would need to be defined.
Vitamin D is another one you won't get from healthy food unless you drink vitamin D fortified cow's milk, which I don't and which is not a healthy food in my book. You get vitamin D from the sun, of which there is plenty in Spain (sometimes, some places). But if you happen to not be able to be in the sun every day, you might become deficient and suffer the consequences. Iron is another nutrient that if you're a woman and happen to be a vegetarian (not everyone's into meat), you're likely to become deficient. Iron supplements are not easily absorbed so it's really important to make sure you eat iron-rich foods. Iodine, an essential nutrient, you can get from fish, seaweed and iodized salt. If you eat neither and use sea salt, you're out of luck. Of course, you can get all the vitamin C you'll ever need from oranges and bell peppers. That's not a problem. Things are also different if you're in a "healthy" yet deficient diet but you're still quite young. Deficiency has a way of catching up with you overtime. 

So yes, my question was about shipping, but somehow I was expecting the healthy food remark -- I saw it in another forum. It doesn't bother me because I might have been that person a few decades past. I just find it naive and worthy of the above explanation -- just in case someone reading might be naive enough to think that being healthy is that simple for everybody. Cheers!


----------



## kalohi

I'm not going to comment on the need to import or to take supplements. That's your personal choice. But what did occur to me is that in the past few years with the economic crisis in full swing Spanish Customs has really cracked down on collecting import duty. It's more and more likely that incoming packages will snagged and charged - and it's _not_ an insignificant fee. You have to pay 21% IVA plus a handling fee of something like 17€ (can't remember the exact amount but you can google it). And if by chance your package is worth more than 125€ you have to pay customs duty on top of that. So just be aware that it might cost you a pretty penny to have things shipped in from the States, assuming it's legal to do so.

Have you tried searching for what you want in another EU country? You would avoid customs inspection and fees if you had something sent from one of them, and thus avoid all problems.

Sorry I can't help you with your original question because I have no personal experience with shipping in supplements from the US.


----------



## xali

You are absolutely right about the inflated customs duties. A few months ago I ordered some clothing from a US online store. The cost was barely $100 and the shipping under $30. Customs detained the shipment for nearly two months and charged me about half the total in fees. They even charged me VAT on the shipping! I learned my lesson and don't order anymore from US businesses. The supplement shipment was going to be person-to-person, which receives a kinder treatment and valued under 44 EUR to avoid VAT and customs fees.
Yes, I've tried to order the supplements from another EU country. A few days ago, I was amazed to find all the items I wanted on a UK online store. I emailed them several times and one of the times they let out that they actually ship from the US and that country restrictions were my responsibility. So they just have a fake UK website but if I had ordered from them I'd had ordered from a US company. The website lists their prices in British Pounds and claims that prices include VAT but customs would have charged me VAT again plus customs fees, that if the shipment was actually allowed. Amazon UK also has a few items (not all) but the prices are about six times as much as the US cost -- not worth it. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't know if they have what you're looking for, but I use a company called Biovea for vitamins and supplements. They are a US company, but they have established the necessary branches in the various European companies (and I see they have a Spanish branch BIOVEA ESPAÑA: Comprar Minoxidil, Melatonina, Acai, Glucosamina, Yohimbe, Tribulus, Hoodia, Kava Kava ). Their prices are definitely higher than in the US, but include shipping. And they do seem to ship from within the country you're buying from.

Have used them for several years now and have no complaints.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica

xali said:


> Thanks for your message. I have already googled to my heart's content, emailed and gone to pharmacies before writing the initial post. Please know that I'm very aware that the best nutrients come from real food. I've been devoted to healthy living for decades and I am originally from Spain, so I know what's available in terms of food. However, the lack of a need for supplements is often oversimplified. Neither the food nor the environment are what they used to be and sometimes essential nutrients are missing from a soil that has become depleted. Briefly, I will say that despite having a lacto-ovo-vegetarian diet and only eating whole foods and home-made meals, I became extremely ill and was for many years that I went undiagnosed until I was able to diagnose myself and, of course, confirm the diagnosis through testing. I was extremely deficient in vitamin B12 and no doctor thought of checking because of the old myth that B12 is only needed in minute amounts and is stored for years in the liver. Well, let me tell you that it is no fun (to put it lightly) to live without B12 in your body and your brain. You won't find any B12 in fruits and vegetables unless you have an organic garden yourself and don't clean your veggies very well to get the benefit of the dirt and bugs. On the other hand, not everyone has the same genetic and environmental needs for B12 or the same absorption capacity. Once you become B12 deficient, there is no way to overcome that and manage the aftermath than with supplementation. A "normal healthy diet" won't do it. And of course "normal" would need to be defined.
> Vitamin D is another one you won't get from healthy food unless you drink vitamin D fortified cow's milk, which I don't and which is not a healthy food in my book. You get vitamin D from the sun, of which there is plenty in Spain (sometimes, some places). But if you happen to not be able to be in the sun every day, you might become deficient and suffer the consequences. Iron is another nutrient that if you're a woman and happen to be a vegetarian (not everyone's into meat), you're likely to become deficient. Iron supplements are not easily absorbed so it's really important to make sure you eat iron-rich foods. Iodine, an essential nutrient, you can get from fish, seaweed and iodized salt. If you eat neither and use sea salt, you're out of luck. Of course, you can get all the vitamin C you'll ever need from oranges and bell peppers. That's not a problem. Things are also different if you're in a "healthy" yet deficient diet but you're still quite young. Deficiency has a way of catching up with you overtime.
> 
> So yes, my question was about shipping, but somehow I was expecting the healthy food remark -- I saw it in another forum. It doesn't bother me because I might have been that person a few decades past. I just find it naive and worthy of the above explanation -- just in case someone reading might be naive enough to think that being healthy is that simple for everybody. Cheers!


my daughter has a B12 deficiency - her doctor prescribes tablets which she gets on prescription from the farmacia


----------



## baldilocks

xali said:


> But instead of a list, everyone is saying that supplements are classified as medicine and it is prohibited to send them to Spain. Supplements or medicines are not listed however on the US Postal Service list of prohibited or restricted items to Spain: Spain. In the past I always received the supplements via USPS.


I always avoid using USPS where possible because everything takes so long by them (6-7 weeks US to Spain).

I never have any problems with medicines or supplements. I either buy via BIOVEA, or Holland and Barrett in UK or Vitamin World (H&B and VW seem to be the same company but have different ranges) in the US and by keeping the total cost to less than USD100 there is never a customs charge. If friends ore sending stuff over make sure that they complete the customs declaration and mark it as a gift but be somewhere around "realistic" with the value, i.e. don't show it as only $5 when from the description, size and weight, it must be more like $50. Normally $15 doesn't attract any attention.


----------



## fergie

Hi Xali,
It might be worth having a look at this website. Boots from UK have started shipping to Spain! I had my first order delivered last week, many vitamins and supplements are 3 for the price of 2,
Plus a whole load of other stuff which pharmacy's sell. They have their own Boots brand, and other well known brands.
The website is very new and I found a bit jumpy, but I am sure it will improve, for one order it cost £9.99, to deliver,but if that order is large, with lots of the offers, you soon save the cost of shipping.
It seems they only deliver to main land Spain so far.
Boots | Health and Beauty | International Delivery - Boots
Boots is a very well established company
I ordered lots of eye drops, one lot for my eyes, I have scarred corneas so need lots of lubricant eye drops, and the other lot for my dog who has major eye problems and is loosing his sight.. Vet approved of course. I will try anything to stop my dog going totally blind sooner, he has artificial tear drops, and some others with vitamins A and E.
You will probably need your credit card registered to your address here to order, not 100% sure! But they do ask you when it comes to the final part of the order.


----------



## kalohi

baldilocks said:


> I always avoid using USPS where possible because everything takes so long by them (6-7 weeks US to Spain).


I think you must have had bad luck with the USPS because normally I receive things sent via USPS quite promptly, with 10-14 days. This is assuming it doesn't get held up by Spanish customs. Then it's anybody's guess how long it takes to get to me. But that's not the USPS's fault.


----------



## baldilocks

fergie said:


> Hi Xali,
> It might be worth having a look at this website. Boots from UK have started shipping to Spain! I had my first order delivered last week, many vitamins and supplements are 3 for the price of 2,
> Plus a whole load of other stuff which pharmacy's sell. They have their own Boots brand, and other well known brands.
> The website is very new and I found a bit jumpy, but I am sure it will improve, for one order it cost £9.99, to deliver,but if that order is large, with lots of the offers, you soon save the cost of shipping.
> It seems they only deliver to main land Spain so far.
> Boots | Health and Beauty | International Delivery - Boots
> Boots is a very well established company
> I ordered lots of eye drops, one lot for my eyes, I have scarred corneas so need lots of lubricant eye drops, and the other lot for my dog who has major eye problems and is loosing his sight.. Vet approved of course. I will try anything to stop my dog going totally blind sooner, he has artificial tear drops, and some others with vitamins A and E.
> You will probably need your credit card registered to your address here to order, not 100% sure! But they do ask you when it comes to the final part of the order.


Ferrgie:

PM me with your e-mail. I, too, have seriously scarred corneas (I am allergic to Benzalconium Chloride which they use as a preservative in eyedrops). My vision had dropped to the point that I had to be as close as 5-10 metres from the speed limit signs to be able to read them and you know how large those numerals are! I devised a method that uses contact lenses to overcome the deterioration in my vision (I would get five or more semi-superimposed images). In conjunction with the village optician, I now have lenses which have restored my sight to as good or better than it was ten years ago and I can now read the speed limit signs from 100 metres or more.


----------



## fergie

baldilocks said:


> Ferrgie:
> 
> PM me with your e-mail. I, too, have seriously scarred corneas (I am allergic to Benzalconium Chloride which they use as a preservative in eyedrops). My vision had dropped to the point that I had to be as close as 5-10 metres from the speed limit signs to be able to read them and you know how large those numerals are! I devised a method that uses contact lenses to overcome the deterioration in my vision (I would get five or more semi-superimposed images). In conjunction with the village optician, I now have lenses which have restored my sight to as good or better than it was ten years ago and I can now read the speed limit signs from 100 metres or more.


I have sent a PM it might end up being sent twice, as it didn't show as sent when I first hit the send button


----------



## baldilocks

fergie said:


> I have sent a PM it might end up being sent twice, as it didn't show as sent when I first hit the send button


Have got and replied. Am playing catch-up having been off-line for a couple of days and a lot has been happening. Apart from forum stuff, I have about 45 e-mails many of which require replies.

Will, hopefully get round to sending you a proper reply by e-mail


----------

